# Fly Rod Holder



## marksharkfishing (Dec 21, 2006)

I have a 2400 Pathfinder but no easy way to carry fly rods.I have seen a rod holder for fly rods that will seat in to a conventional rod holder years ago but not lately.I dont want to cut on my boat as the factory guy suggested but would love to take my fly rods out of the case.But I would be able to tolerate a custom horizontal in gunnel rod holder if I could find the parts and some instructions.Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,Mark


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

These Rod Savers http://www.nextag.com/ROD-SAVER--2701035/brand-html work great and should be easy to install


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.bluewaternet.com/delstang.html

or drop-in to standard rod hloder....... (so-lo)










and http://www.rei.com/product/12117519.htm


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

They're cheap, but done properly they don't look too bad. 
Materials:
PVC, 1" or 1 1/4" x 12" long,
PVC, 1 1/2" (or big enough in diameter to swallow the fighting butt on the rod) x 6-8" long 
A PVC reducer coupling for the sizes of tubing you will be using
A Velcro watch strap 

Cut the smaller piece to bottom out in the boats existing rod holders. Cut a groove in the larger piece longways in the pvc, the width of the fly reel seat, long enough where the rod butt just bottoms out on the reducing coupling. Note: if you have a router, or better yet, a friend that has a router, cut the groove in pvc with it. 
Glue the two pieces of PVC to the coupling, with the groove cut in the larter piece facing away from the coupling. 
Slide the PVC in one of the existing boat rod holders and slide the fly rod into the PVC holder, the reel should slide down the groove. Wrap the velcro watch band around the grooved end of the pvc to keep the rod from bouncing out of the rod holder (I have my glued in place with contact cement). If the rod is loose fitting, you can get some adhesive foam at the craft store and apply some inside the larger end of PVC until the fit is what you want. 
A note, I built one of these with a 4 ft long piece to stick in the sand at the beach. Nice to have to keep the sand out of the reel. 
I'll try to post some pics.


----------

